# Dewalt Plunge Router- Eagle America



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw this Dewalt Plunge Router on the Eagle America site.

This is 1.25HP router with a 1/4" collet, 5 depth stops, all plus a FREE carrying bag for the LOW price of $ 210.00

Go to this site:

Best Sellers - 1-1/4 HP Compact Router with Plunge Base

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Is this the Bosch competition ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: DEWALT DWP611PK 1.25 HP Max Torque Variable Speed Compact Router Combo Kit with LED's: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: dewalt 611pk: Tools & Home Improvement

==


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Neil, Amazon almost always has the best prices on routers and free shipping. By the way, Eagle America and MLCS are owned by the same people who have Penn State Industries turning supplies.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Mike said:


> Neil, Amazon almost always has the best prices on routers and free shipping. By the way, Eagle America and MLCS are owned by the same people who have Penn State Industries turning supplies.


Would that be the Levy brothers, Marvin and Ed? I didn't know Penn State goes back to 1936 when their dads started the company. It's always interesting to see which companies fall under the same corporate umbrella.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

*Penn State Industries-Any relation to the School ?*

Thanks for this information.

Does this have any relationship with the School Penn State. You know the one with Jerry Sandusky, and Joe Paterno ?

This may not be a good association, but the names are so close.





Mike said:


> Neil, Amazon almost always has the best prices on routers and free shipping. By the way, Eagle America and MLCS are owned by the same people who have Penn State Industries turning supplies.


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

neiltsubota said:


> Thanks for this information.
> 
> Does this have any relationship with the School Penn State. You know the one with Jerry Sandusky, and Joe Paterno ?


I'm assuming just a coincidence - the company was started in Philadelphia (HISTORY HERE); not sure if the co-founders had any relationship to the school, Penn State?

I've owned a Penn State dust collector & AFD for quite a while, and just replaced the filter & inside bag of the 'Air Filtration Device' w/ more efficient air cleaning; worth visiting their website - some excellent pricing.

BTW - bought that little DeWalt router kit from Amazon last year - only takes 1/4" bits but quite a handy intermediate size router between a trimmer & a more standard size - recommended. Dave


----------

